# »Ich sehe aus, als hätte man mich in dieses Ding reingeschossen«, stelle ich schockiert fest.



## Emmanuel27

Ich lege den Tankini an, den ich mit viel zupfen und zerren in Position ziehe, und schaue mich im Spiegel an. »Ich sehe aus, als hätte man mich in dieses Ding reingeschossen«, stelle ich schockiert fest.
Agradecería su opinion.


----------



## ayuda?

Today at 9:23 PM 
#1 

* »Ich sehe aus, als hätte man mich in dieses Ding reingeschossen«, stelle ich schockiert fest.*

Me doy cuenta de que, me parezco como si fuera encerrada en todos lados por esta cosa.
(Parece que le queda muy, muy apretado/justo el traje de baño (trasto) [se ajusta como un guante]  ...y le da un susto??


----------



## Tonerl

ayuda? said:


> Today at 9:23 PM
> #1
> 
> * »Ich sehe aus, als hätte man mich in dieses Ding reingeschossen«, stelle ich schockiert fest.*
> 
> Me doy cuenta de que, me parezco como si fuera encerrada en todos lados por esta cosa.
> (Parece que le queda muy, muy apretado/justo el traje de baño (trasto) [se ajusta como un guante]  ...y le da un susto??


----------



## Tonerl

Ich sehe aus, als hätte man mich in dieses Ding *„hineingezwängt/reingeschossen", * stelle ich schockiert fest
para meterme estos pantalones tengo que embutirme de veras


----------



## anahiseri

hineinzwängen queda bien, pero a "reinschießen" no le veo sentido. El verbo "embutir" es muy acertado, Tonerl. Embutida como una longaniza, un salchichón (¡embutidos!)


----------



## Rule

"Parezco como si a uno lo estuvieran retacado (o metido a la fuerza) en esta cosa" estaba casi en shock


Emmanuel27 said:


> Ich lege den Tankini an, den ich mit viel zupfen und zerren in Position ziehe, und schaue mich im Spiegel an. »Ich sehe aus, als hätte man mich in dieses Ding reingeschossen«, stelle ich schockiert fest.
> Agradecería su opinion.


----------



## Emmanuel27

entonces cual es la mejor opcion?


----------



## anahiseri

Lo de reinschießen podría ser meter a alguien en un sitio a punta de pistola. Pero no le veo mucho sentido. Me gusta mucho lo de embutir, pero claro, no es una traducción fiel, es más bien una buena ocurrencia.


----------



## Tonerl

_*Hallo anahiseri,*_

_*als hätte man mich da „reingeschossen“, *_

_*ist nichts anderes als eine Metapher, die nur in einem geringen Maße den Sinn dessen wiedergibt, was es wirklich bedeuten sollte.*_

_*Es heißt also nichts anderes, als dass ich mich in ein Kleidungsstück „hineingezwängt“ habe, dass mir einfach zu eng ist, aber ich wollte es zu irgendeinem Anlass unbedingt anziehen !!! *_

_*Saludos*_


----------

